# Tyan Tiger i7322DP Support?



## reddevil2064 (Jun 20, 2009)

Long time lurker first time poster. Love the community blah, blah, blah..

I am looking into purchasing a Tyan Tiger i7322DP motherboard for a SOHO server since they are so cheap. However I was wondering how driver support was for this board. I have researched the mailing list and hardware support list for the AMD64/i386 branches of FreeBSD (6.4 and 7.2) and do not see any entries for the XGI Volari Z7 video adapter. It is not a large issue (running headless server) but I don't want it to pose any issues during the installation process. Thank you!


----------



## vivek (Jun 20, 2009)

There is no GUI installer for FreeBSD so I don't any problem untie and unless you also want X on server.


----------



## reddevil2064 (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks!


----------

